# Getting Skunked



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The hunting partner and I went out this weekend and new we had it figured out. O how wrong we were. Everything about the weather said that morning was going to be the perfect morning to be out. We started as soon as it was light enough to hunt and didn't stop till dark.

We did not see a single coyote, not even one. We did 12 sets and drove over a hundred miles and didn't see a single coyote. By noon we had a pretty good idea how the day was going to go. The morning was pretty clear and was going to be as nice as it was going to be for the next couple days. By late morning it had started snowing speracticaly and by dark it was hammering us and had started soaking through.

Even though we both new we likely wouldn't see much the rest of the day you take advantage of the one day you get especially if it may be your only day for the next two weeks.

Even though we got skunked it was a great day, it was just getting to be outside. Plus I just don't think you can beat the view of snow covered timber.

So we made the best of the day and got some cool photos, and also learned 10 foot from railroad tracks is still to close. So here are some photos from the day the best being my hunting partner crawling out to the call after it quit working mid call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you've never been skunked, you haven't hunted much. I quit posting when I get skunked or I'd have 19000 posts....

Great pics though...I miss the snow HAHAHA....


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep definitely not the first time but I just enjoyed this time more than most. Lol

I like the snow now but last year was the first year I can remeber being that excited for winter to be over.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something tells me you'll be feeling that way again soon.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, but the adventure continues.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its always nice to get out , regardless of the weather, its pretty rare not to see any yotes around here when a storm comes through though it happens. but we have a lot of yotes and they have to eat. Does that area hold a lot of big game etc.?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Shelbyville Ky? If so, I love it there. Stopped through on my drive across the country. Very nice people and some fine looking women. Sorry bout getting skunked but hey, shit happens. Cool pictures!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pics... you need some white camo Agney5. Hassell, deer are the only big game in Illinois, unless you find a fat cougar sitting at the bar.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah I have some and it was such a light snow early in the day that I would have stuck out like a sore thumb. Then by the end of the sets in the afternoons nature pretty much took care of getting me camouflaged. It's funny though because I'll spend stupid amount of money on coyote hunting gear but for whatever reason snow camo I go cheap on. A white sheet with a hole cut in it is what I wear for snow camo.

There is no shortage of those cougars either.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

lol.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Agney5 said:


> A white sheet with a hole cut in it is what I wear for snow camo.


Ghost hunter. lol


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll take ghost hunter....I've been called ghetto coyote hunter. Lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Grand Wizard.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

According to my notes, I spent 10 full days last year hunting coyotes. That doesn't include all the quick trips early morning for 1 or 2 sets just to get out of the house. My coyote total last year was 2!! And 1 of those was on a quicky trip. I know all too well the feeling of being skunked after a.day in the field. Only time I get upset by it is during the 120+ mile trip home. Long and boring so the mind plays games. Lol. Once I get home it's all good and I realize how much I enjoyed the day! 
This year will be better as I've already put down 2 with only 3 days put in. Wife and I are leaving Sunday morning for a few days of calling and camping. Going to an area that has a good population, and doesn't get called much. Hopes are high!! Lol


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I hope you have a good weekend! I guess if you consider my total sets this year I'm at 16 with two coyotes to show for it so I'm about on average with where I should be. Maybe down a little, I'd like for it to be about 1 in 6 but you never know.

This weekend I wont be out sense our Shotgun season is in, but next weekend I'm heading a little further north my budy just landed us another 5 or 6 spots so we'll make a weekend of it up there.


----------

